# Where to print?



## runa (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm in London and I need to print some shirts. I'm not sure if there are UK printers in there, but if it comes with a good quality, I don't mind having someone from here doing it.

-My brand specializes in very limited runs and I needed to do some shirts (Think streetwear like Supreme, C&C, The Hundreds) with my own tags. I've been talking to buy blank shirts, but nothing came out of it yet. Should I check anybody here in the UK in particular? As I said, I want it to be tagless.
-Where should I get the tags?
-Where can I get it printed with a very high quality?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## runa (Sep 23, 2009)

Heeeeeeeelp?


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

*hi guys

where do you get your screen printing done onto Tissue Paper with my design. pls note am in the uk

regards 
wola*


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

Can you take the tags out? it is possble on most brands without having to tread them back up.

It Can be done then print a label in so you do not have to do any sew tags or do you have to have labels?


----------



## Threadbird (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Runa - I would be happy to help you with your printing needs and we can ship to London for you. Shoot me an email to [email protected] with more details and we can figure that out. Also, we are having a sale this month on American Apparel and Gildan shirts - you can see that at www.storenvy.com/printing Hope you're well.

Steve


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

hi guys

where do you get your screen printing done onto *plastisol Paper* with my design. pls note am in the uk

regards 
wola


----------

